# /etc/init.d/* scripts gave permission errors nowadays

## toralf

Seems to be new error messages :

```
$ /etc/init.d/apache2 status

/lib/rc/sh/rc-cgroup.sh: line 80: /sys/fs/cgroup/blkio/tasks: Permission denied

/lib/rc/sh/rc-cgroup.sh: line 80: /sys/fs/cgroup/cpu/tasks: Permission denied

...

/lib/rc/sh/rc-cgroup.sh: line 80: /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc/tasks: Permission denied

/lib/rc/sh/rc-cgroup.sh: line 87: /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc/apache2/tasks: Permission denied

 * status: started

```

Doesn't happen if sudo is used. Is this a new behaviour with newer kernels ? (I do run vanilla-3.12.6 currently).

----------

